# Range Finder



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Question on Range Finders - Is it a necessity? Does having one that calculates the true distance factoring in angle make that much difference? What is the best one for the money?...

Opinnions Please.....


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've never considered a range finder for a couple of reasons. First off it is something to fumble with that could make noise or get you seen. Second is knowing your limits based on good practice. There is a lot more to shooting angles that just knowing the distance.

Now if you are going to be taking shoots like some of those guys you see bow hunting on TV, 50-70 yard shoots (which is nuts if you ask me) a range finder might be of some use. If you are like most of us, practice, practice and more practice will get you where you need to be come opening morning.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Necessary...no
I don't use one, because I only shoot 25 yards and in...but I think they can be useful for those shooting compounds.

For example, get in your stand and range all the areas where you think a shot might come.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Not necessary, but, extremely convenient. Being able to factor in the distance typically is not a big deal in Texas unless you are hunting in East Texas (way up a tree). It's really only applicable when you are shooting form REALLY high and most of us in Texas hunt from a 10-12 ft tripod at the highest.

I have a Nikon and like it. Had a Bushnell and hated it (not to mention their customer service sux). Regardless of brand, you don't need to spend a ton of money to get one that will work fine for bowhunting ranges.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

What model do you have Pale? So unless you're say 15ft or so more feet in the air than the one that calculates the true angle is really not needed? I would just think the would come in handy to say shoot areas before you hunt and know distances to certain areas and what not.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Blake Tyler said:


> What model do you have Pale?


Nikon Laser 440

I think the newest model is called a 550



Blake Tyler said:


> So unless you're say 15ft or so more feet in the air than the one that calculates the true angle is really not needed?


Right. I would even say it probably doesn't make much difference until you get closer to 25-30 ft up.



Blake Tyler said:


> I would just think the would come in handy to say shoot areas before you hunt and know distances to certain areas and what not.


That's 90% of what I use mine for.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Alright I'll have to check them out, some are just so dang expensive. 
This whole archery gig is not cheap!!...I'm also thinking about getting a pop-up blind. What is your take on these and any suggestions?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If you are going to ever hunt with someone else in your blind, buy one of the 77" blinds. You can find a good one for $150 or less. We used several GroundMax blinds last year and they were great. Primos has since bought them. 

The bigger blinds are great for putting out and leaving all season. Just pick them up after the season is over. For impromptu hunting, the smaller (60"x60") blinds are less noticeable and easier to hide than the larger ones.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

alright thanks! sweet best buy happens to sell range fidners and they have the 550......now i gotta decide if i wanna spend the gift card on a range finder or an external hard drive...


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I never needed one till I got one for Christmas and now I do not know what I would do without it.


----------



## TX Fishin (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a nikon and i like it


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I use one simply to scan the areas I hunt before hand. This way once I AM hunting, all I have to do ins concentrate on which area something is walking into. My furtherest shot for a hog might be 40yds, and for deer only 25-30 max, but since I hunt several stands on different property, it is hard to remember exactly which hole is what yardage. 

Sometimes I use cracked arrows, with the fletch painted a bright color, or marking ribbon around a tree, to mark the further ranges, this way I know anything inside that is 35yds or less. Much easier to remember, and helps to judge the distance quickly.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about the Brunton Echo or the Bushnell Sport 450? These are the only other options in my price range right now opposed to the Nikon 550 because I have 100 dollar gift card to Best Buy so I can get that one for 125 out of my pocket which is about what I can afford....the Brunton is 100 and the Sport is 120 any opinions as to which one? I'm leaning towards the Nikon I've heard lots of good about them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Buy the Nikon


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

I use mine to provide a standard way of measuring and to pre-measure distances from my blind and target practice. I don't believe the range adjustments for height are necessary because, to become important, you must be at least half as high above the deer as your distance away from the deer. In other words, if you range the deer at 30 yards distance, you must be 15 Yards above the deer. Not many people in Texas hunt 45' above the ground. One thing you may want to consider on high angle shots is the effect the angle will have on the arrow rest positioning. If you have a spring loaded arrow rest, at high angles the spring will be less depressed and possibly causing the shot to go high. Rather than rely on a number your range finder gives you, I think you need to shoot from that angle to determine where you will hit.


----------



## night-LIGHT man (Feb 28, 2009)

I also have a Nikon 440, bought it used off ebay for $100 several years ago. I set my practice range up accordingly; practice is still the key. IE One tournament I shot years ago, the target most missed that weekend was three feet on the ground in front of you. Over 50% of the archers missed that bullfrog because they never practiced that shot.


----------

